# My Photos❤️



## Keesha (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Pecos (Sep 30, 2020)

Beautiful Photos. Thanks.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 30, 2020)

I'm with Pecos, beautiful photos, Keesha!

The last photo makes me want to wander the field and explore the old barn.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 30, 2020)

Love seeing the autumn colours, Keesha


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 30, 2020)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 125282
> View attachment 125283
> View attachment 125284
> View attachment 125286View attachment 125287


Is that brick home your home, Keesha?


----------



## Keesha (Sep 30, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Beautiful Photos. Thanks.


 Thank you Pecos  ❤


Aunt Marg said:


> I'm with Pecos, beautiful photos, Keesha!
> 
> The last photo makes me want to wander the field and explore the old barn.


 Thank you. Just came back from taking all these @ dusk. It was raining.


Pinky said:


> Love seeing the autumn colours, Keesha


 Thank you Pinky. ❤


Aunt Marg said:


> Is that brick home your home, Keesha?


 No. We don’t have a Victorian home. I took a picture because I found it magical


----------



## Keesha (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 30, 2020)

It has been a long while since we've seen a horse-drawn buggy (I take it they are Mennonite). Perhaps it's time to take a drive to Waterloo.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 30, 2020)

Pinky said:


> It has been a long while since we've seen a horse-drawn buggy (I take it they are Mennonite). Perhaps it's time to take a drive to Waterloo.


Yes they are. We see a fair amount where we are since they live amongst us. I happen to really like the Mennonites. I’ve had a horse buggy ride to their church one day where I sang my heart out. Afterwards I got invited for dinner with all of them.  I liked it and I’m not social.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 30, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Yes they are. We see a fair amount where we are since they live amongst us. I happen to really like the Mennonites. I’ve had a horse buggy ride to their church one day where I sang my heart out. Afterwards I got invited for dinner with all of them.  I liked it and I’m not social.


When we lived in Niagara Falls, we used to go to Balls Falls to look at the Mennonite quilts that were up for auction, and all the crafts. I still have a little cloth-covered Mennonite cookbook that I got around 1980 that has favourite recipes.


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 30, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Yes they are. We see a fair amount where we are since they live amongst us. I happen to really like the Mennonites. I’ve had a horse buggy ride to their church one day where I sang my heart out. Afterwards I got invited for dinner with all of them.  I liked it and I’m not social.



That's so cool!


----------



## Keesha (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 30, 2020)

Enjoying all of your photos!


----------



## Keesha (Sep 30, 2020)

Pinky said:


> When we lived in Niagara Falls, we used to go to Balls Falls to look at the Mennonite quilts that were up for auction, and all the crafts. I still have a little cloth-covered Mennonite cookbook that I got around 1980 that has favourite recipes.


 Aren’t they fascinating? I’m completely mesmerized by there. There are quite a few of them in many areas throughout Ontario . Their crafts and workmanship is outstanding . 


dobielvr said:


> That's so cool!


Thank you.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 30, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> Enjoying all of your photos!


Thank you.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Pepper (Sep 30, 2020)

Keesha, what a beautiful area you live in!  Your pics are sensational.  You have talent, my friend.  Love the horses, the giant mushrooms, the leaves, the colors, the buildings.......or..........EVERYTHING!


----------



## Keesha (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 30, 2020)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 125381View attachment 125382View attachment 125383View attachment 125384View attachment 125385


Gosh, so many pictures, Keesha, but is that your greenhouse?

If so I'm in love!


----------



## Keesha (Sep 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Gosh, so many pictures, Keesha, but is that your greenhouse?
> 
> If so I'm in love!


Yes. I built it all by myself three years ago. Refused to accept any help. I really love it too. My plants are in there now. In fact tomorrow I’m probably going to be harvesting. Sticky fingers.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 30, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Yes. I built it all by myself. Refused to accept any help. I really love it too. My plants are in there now. In fact tomorrow I’m probably going to be harvesting. Sticky fingers.


That is so over the top WOW!

Good on you!!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 30, 2020)

@Keesha , I loved every photo. That little green house of yours is to die for. I could see myself spending hours in there puttering with my plants. 
In New Jersey the supermarkets are selling pumpkins have that size for $5.00 each.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 30, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @Keesha , I loved every photo. That little green house of yours is to die for. I could see myself spending hours in there puttering with my plants.
> In New Jersey the supermarkets are selling pumpkins have that size for $5.00 each.


Yep, that's me, too, Ruth! 

Dear husband would have to drag me out of it when I got busy inside! LOL!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 30, 2020)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 125340View attachment 125341View attachment 125342View attachment 125349View attachment 125350


Keesha, is that a Purple Crocus?

I just love your matching nails!


----------



## Keesha (Sep 30, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @Keesha , I loved every photo. That little green house of yours is to die for. I could see myself spending hours in there puttering with my plants.
> In New Jersey the supermarkets are selling pumpkins have that size for $5.00 each.


Thank you. ❤
You’d love a greenhouse Ruth and would get  lots of use out of one with all the  gardening you enjoy. I grew all kinds of things in it this year including zucchini’s.


Aunt Marg said:


> Keesha, is that a Purple Crocus?
> 
> I just love your matching nails!


Thank you. Yes it is. I ❤ cute little flowers.
Second thought, I love all kinds of flowers.
You’d love a greenhouse too Marg.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## dobielvr (Oct 1, 2020)

I think I want to come for a visit...lol

ETA:...wait a minute, did u say harvesting?  On my way!
About ready around here too...


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 2, 2020)

@Keesha, thank you for sharing, beautiful pictures...


----------



## Wren (Oct 2, 2020)

A  fabulous selection of photos Keesha ! well done and thanks  for sharing them


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 2, 2020)

Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 2, 2020)

dobielvr said:


> I think I want to come for a visit...lol
> 
> ETA:...wait a minute, did u say harvesting?  On my way!
> About ready around here too...


See! I knew your name was missing an ‘o.’ Sure! Come visit me. Now is a great time. I’ll put on a pot of tea and bake us some banana bread. 


mike4lorie said:


> @Keesha, thank you for sharing, beautiful pictures...


 Thank you for viewing them Mike 


Wren said:


> A  fabulous selection of photos Keesha ! well done and thanks  for sharing them


 Thank you for viewing them Wren. It was my pleasure. ♥


Ken N Tx said:


> Thanks for sharing them.


 Thank you for viewing them Ken.
I’m honoured to have the privilege to show them.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Oct 3, 2020)

Pictures taken of old photos


----------



## Keesha (Oct 3, 2020)

My first acrylics


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 3, 2020)

Keesha, really enjoy this thread, your photos are fantastic!  Being a nature and wildlife lover I appreciate them all, you're a very talented photographer.  Thanks for sharing!  Acrylics very cool!


----------



## Keesha (Oct 3, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Keesha, really enjoy this thread, your photos are fantastic!  Being a nature and wildlife lover I appreciate them all, you're a very talented photographer.  Thanks for sharing!


Thank you. Coming from a fellow nature lover, I’m flattered that you liked them.


----------



## Treacle (Oct 4, 2020)

Love your photos @Keesha .  I view your post as a photograph album that I can look over again and again and enjoy immensly. Thank you. 

I'm still trying to get a good picture of a duck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keesha (Oct 4, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Love your photos @Keesha .  I view your post as a photograph album that I can look over again and again and enjoy immensly. Thank you.
> 
> I'm still trying to get a good picture of a duck!!!!!!!!!


Thank you. I’ve got a lifetime of picture taking but unfortunately I lose a lot of them so this IS a way for me to save some of them where I can look at them with fond memories.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 4, 2020)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 126002View attachment 126003View attachment 126006View attachment 126004
> View attachment 126008
> 
> My first acrylics


Love all of these acrylic works, but the snowy mountains is my fave!

Looks so darned realistic!


----------



## Keesha (Oct 4, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Love all of these acrylic works, but the snowy mountains is my fave!
> 
> Looks so darned realistic!


Thank you


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 4, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Thank you ❤


Did you use a pallet knife on the snowy mountains piece, Keesha?


----------



## Keesha (Oct 4, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Did you use a pallet knife on the snowy mountains piece, Keesha?


Yes indeed. It was really fun to do too. 
One of things I enjoyed the most by doing acrylics is that it gives the artist more options. You can paint over areas that you aren’t too fond of and redo them whereas watercolour painting is fairly unforgivable. There are far less options to fix mistakes made with water colouring. 
Good observation !


----------



## Keesha (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 11, 2020)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 127522View attachment 127523View attachment 127524View attachment 127525View attachment 127526



gorgeous!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 11, 2020)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 127522View attachment 127523View attachment 127524View attachment 127525View attachment 127526


Why can't fall be longer?

It truly is the most wonderful time of the year for me. If only it could last another month or two longer, with spring being one to two months longer. That would help shave-down the amount of time Old-Man Winter makes himself be known.

The richness of colours in these pictures takes me back to my early childhood years. Just lovely.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 11, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> gorgeous!


Thank you Cinnamon Sugar Lady. ❤


Aunt Marg said:


> Why can't fall be longer?
> 
> It truly is the most wonderful time of the year for me. If only it could last another month or two longer, with spring being one to two months longer. That would help shave-down the amount of time Old-Man Winter makes himself be known.
> 
> The richness of colours in these pictures takes me back to my early childhood years. Just lovely.


I knowwww! It’s my favourite time of year. No more stifling hot weather. The sounds of geese flying above and the change of colour makes this season so magical. Plus I love the smell and look of chimneys and wood stoves.

In Canada, autumn has to be the shortest season of them all BUT fresh white snowfalls look quite stunning also. We generally love the snow , especially being retired but come spring, when it’s all dirty and melting,...... not so much. 

Have a wonderful day Marg and everyone else.
Pie. I have Pecan Pie. ❤


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 11, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Thank you Cinnamon Sugar Lady. ❤
> 
> I knowwww! It’s my favourite time of year. No more stifling hot weather. The sounds of geese flying above and the change of colour makes this season so magical. Plus I love the smell and look of chimneys and wood stoves.
> 
> ...


Yes, to waving goodbye to the stifling heat and dryness.

I do enjoy early morning where we are visited by heavy frosts, and I love that first dusting of snow, but over and above that, Old-Man Winter can stay away. LOL!

OMG, pecan pie, sound delish!

Have a wonderful Thanksgiving, Keesha!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 11, 2020)

Beautiful photos Keesha, fall is my favorite season of the year too, followed by spring.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 11, 2020)

Breathtaking!


----------



## Keesha (Oct 12, 2020)

Thank you ladies.❤
Come walk with me.


----------



## drifter (Oct 12, 2020)

A beautiful thread.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Oct 12, 2020)

drifter said:


> A beautiful thread.


Thank you drifter.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 12, 2020)

Enjoying the walk with you very much, Keesha.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 12, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Enjoying the walk with you very much, Keesha.


Thank you. I’d actually love to walk with you Marg. We would have such fun.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Jules (Dec 23, 2020)

Keesha, you’re holding the bird.  Wow.


----------



## Gaer (Dec 23, 2020)

Keesha, What a talent and an eye for beauty you have!  Impressed!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 23, 2020)

Keesha, I love nature and I love your photos.  What kind of bird is that?  Beautiful!


----------



## Keesha (Dec 23, 2020)

Thank you. It’s a hairy woodpecker that flew into our window so was stunned for a while.  We have suet feeders around for them to enjoy.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 25, 2020)

Unfortunately the rest of my photos won’t load. I’ll try another day.  A Merry Christmas  to all.
Wishing you Peace & Happiness in the New Year. 

This is a male cardinal and a woodpecker. There is a female cardinal also. This pair comes around every year. They mate for life. 
Isn’t that sweet.


----------



## Jules (Dec 25, 2020)

Mating for life - that is sweet.  I believe that eagles do too.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 31, 2020)

That's one cute horse!


----------



## Keesha (Dec 31, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> That's one cute horse!


It’s actually a long haired Shetland pony.
These two aren’t my own personal pictures but show the true structure of these beautiful creatures.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 31, 2020)

Keesha said:


> It’s actually a long haired Shetland pony.
> These aren’t my own personal pictures but show the true structure of these beautiful creatures.
> View attachment 142617View attachment 142618


They truly are as loveable as could be!


----------



## Keesha (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (Jan 15, 2021)

Here turkeys, turkeys, turkeys.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (Feb 18, 2021)

Feeding the birds in our backyard .....
Tweet, tweet. He lives under our back deck.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2021)

Great photos, that put a smile on my face!  

Which one lives under your deck?  Please be more specific.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2021)

I love those cardinals, too.  
Even though they are natural ground feeders, they are so smart, that they learn to adjust their behaviors, when needed, I have noticed over the years!


----------



## Keesha (Feb 18, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I love those cardinals, too.
> Even though they are natural ground feeders, they are so smart, that they learn to adjust their behaviors, when needed, I have noticed over the years!


Yes they are ground feeders and so very smart. We have a pair that have been visiting our property for about the last 10 or 12 years. I’m not positive they are the same pair but they seem to be. Cardinals mate for life meaning they have the same partner which I find adorable.

He is so much braver than his mate and has found many ways of getting the seeds off the seed bells and suet feeders even though his body isn’t as adaptable as other songbirds. Persistent though. I love seeing the pair of them. He’s so protective of her. Awwwwww.... it’s so sweet.

Then we have a big black squirrel 🐿 who climbs up my greenhouse, jumps onto the clothes line and shimmies all the feeders together so he can dump the one feeder out. One day I spotted him happily trotting off with an entire bird bell. Cheeky thing so I started putting ties on them. That ended that. Now I send our big watch dogs after him. That’ll teach him


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2021)

Keesha said:


> has found many ways of getting the seeds off the seed bells and suet feeders even though his body isn’t as adaptable as other songbirds. Persistent though. I love seeing the pair of them. He’s so protective of her


The adult males also directly  feed both the female partner, (have you watched them do that?)
and the young as well. 
  Have you ever seen juvenile male cardinals, there?  They look similar to the females but have a dark brown beak.

It's a tough job for we humans, to try to outsmart a squirrel!


----------



## Keesha (Feb 18, 2021)

Kaila said:


> The adult males also directly  feed both the female partner, (have you watched them do that?)
> and the young as well.
> Have you ever seen juvenile male cardinals, there?  They look similar to the females but have a dark brown beak.
> 
> It's a tough job for we humans, to try to outsmart a squirrel!


Unfortunately I haven’t seen that. She definitely feeds herself and I’ve never had the opportunity to see baby cardinals or at least not recognized them as such.

Squirrels and raccoons. Their intelligence and dexterity can easily outwit the majority of us.


I’ll never forget trying to outwit a black squirrel at a house we once rented. Nothing we tried deterred this one persistent black squirrel from stealing the bird seed so we had a very long clothes line and put the feeder in the middle of it thinking we had outsmarted him. The next day while eating our breakfast we looked out the window only to see it climbing it’s way over to the feeder. He was hanging off the clothesline arm crossing arm to move himself. At the time we had a shepherd and I considered scaring him off the line and sending her out but I couldn’t. It was tempting though.

Have you ever seen them hanging on to the bottom of a feeder that spins around and around? It’s hilarious.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2021)

We call them Grey squirrels here, not black, though likely they are the same as yours.
We also have the smaller, and far chattier red squirrels, deeper in forest areas.

Have not seen in person, but have previously seen pictures of the grey ones,  on those swirling squirrel guards. Yikes!

Once had a feeder suspended from out far  across a lone tree branch, attached by a wire, to detract the squirrels,
but those acrobats could get out to the wire, using the thin branch as a balance beam,
and then they could slide themselves carefully down it, grab hold of the feeder, and eat their fill, while hanging from any claw.
However, we noticed that  they couldn't successfully climb back UP it. without sliding 

so they were then forced to leap off and twist their bodies in mid-air, reaching, groping, and hoping to find something to grab onto, but ending up safely landing on the ground, with an uncharacteristically ungraceful  thump. 

Sometimes, just a short time later, the same one was ready to go back the same route, for another feed !  

Now raccoons, I wouldn't even try to outsmart one of _them_!
They come complete with every tool they could possibly use, for untying any knot that humans have devised, and for disassembling any human contraption/invention!


----------



## Keesha (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Mar 29, 2021)

Keesha, I just saw this thread this morning! Thank you for sharing your amazing pictures! Love them all. I especially love the horse and fall photos, but they are all beautiful. You live in a beautiful place.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 29, 2021)

katlupe said:


> Keesha, I just saw this thread this morning! Thank you for sharing your amazing pictures! Love them all. I especially love the horse and fall photos, but they are all beautiful. You live in a beautiful place.


Thank you katlupe. I really appreciate that you liked them also. It’s something I’m better at contributing here at the site than sharing my ‘thoughts’


----------



## Pecos (Mar 29, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Thank you katlupe. I really appreciate that you liked them also. It’s something I’m better at contributing here at the site than sharing my ‘thoughts’


I am not sure that I agree with you. I find that your way of looking at things is quite interesting.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 29, 2021)

Pecos said:


> I am not sure that I agree with you. I find that your way of looking at things is quite interesting.


Oh you’re too kind. Thank you.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 19, 2021)

Photos , today, while traveling out east


----------



## Keesha (Apr 23, 2021)

Pictures from our travels . We made it through the borders just in time. The borders are now closed. Loving it here. Pics won’t upload.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 30, 2021)

My morning friends. They are so friendly I have to shoo them away and they still look at me like .....”Do we HAVE to?”


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 30, 2021)

I'm just seeing this thread. Beautiful, artsy photos Keesha!


----------



## NewRetire18 (May 1, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Yes they are. We see a fair amount where we are since they live amongst us. I happen to really like the Mennonites. I’ve had a horse buggy ride to their church one day where I sang my heart out. Afterwards I got invited for dinner with all of them.  I liked it and I’m not social.


Beautiful photos, beautiful area. I love Canada (and Canadians!); every time I was fortunate to visit I came home with a ton of memories, and mental images. Thanks for sharing these!!


----------



## Keesha (May 1, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I'm just seeing this thread. Beautiful, artsy photos Keesha!


Thank you. I’m planning on painting some of my photos and selling them to raise money for various charities. 


NewRetire18 said:


> Beautiful photos, beautiful area. I love Canada (and Canadians!); every time I was fortunate to visit I came home with a ton of memories, and mental images. Thanks for sharing these!!


Thank you. I quite like the country we live in also. It’s beautiful in its landscapes and it’s people. 
I enjoy sharing my photos. It’s a pleasure.


----------



## Wren (May 1, 2021)

Beautiful photos as always, thank you Keesha !


----------



## Keesha (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (May 21, 2021)

Bald eagle photos


----------



## Keesha (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (May 24, 2021)

Important note: I titled this thread MY PHoToS but the last eagle shots were taken by my husband, not myself.

Today we went fishing but I didn’t catch anything. It was very windy and my pink fishing rod malfunctioned so I took pictures instead.

I spotted the eagle in its nest (which is HuGE)
but she was too far away to take a photo of so I waited for her to move.




Seagull & Eagle


My man fishing


----------



## Pepper (May 24, 2021)

*WOW!*


----------



## Keesha (May 24, 2021)

Her waiting for us to catch some fish. 
We got right under the tree before she took off. We’re buddies now. lol

This is the closest I’ve ever gotten to a bald eagle. Check this out


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 24, 2021)

Love the miniature tombolo your husband is walking on in the photo!


----------



## Millyd (May 24, 2021)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 166170View attachment 166171View attachment 166172
> View attachment 166173
> View attachment 166174


What is the dog telling you @Keesha  HURRY UP I’m waiting 
Keep the photos coming   
Love the soaring eagle , we have a very large eagle calked the wedge tail eagle in Aust


----------



## Keesha (May 24, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Love the miniature tombolo your husband is walking on in the photo!


Is that what they are called? You know, there are all kinds of them where we live. At first we thought they may have been man made but we asked a local and discovered they are natural. They are like sea water ponds within the ocean . Some of them are brackish - half fresh, half salt and one time we found one that was pure fresh water separated by a sand strip like that going all the way around.
Maybe when the waves get really big they wash over the sand . I’m not sure. All I know is they are so cool. Here are some photos of them.


----------



## Millyd (May 24, 2021)

The wedge tail eagle which is only seen in arid / isolated areas , sadly not seen much now days as station owners kill them cause they believe they kill livestock


----------



## Keesha (May 24, 2021)

Millyd said:


> What is the dog telling you @Keesha  HURRY UP I’m waiting
> Keep the photos coming


The dog is saying, this place is the bestest ever mommy. All I’m missing is my ball. lol


----------



## Keesha (May 24, 2021)

Millyd said:


> View attachment 166451


Wow. Did you take that photo.
That is fabulous. What type of eagle is it?


----------



## Kadee (May 24, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Wow. Did you take that photo.
> That is fabulous. What type of eagle is it?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wedge-tailed_eagle
Ive just added extra info like this link @Keesha , No  I don’t know Milly
I only quickly read what you posted .,note to self read posts better


----------



## Keesha (May 24, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> No I didn’t take the photo it’s off the net @Keesha it’s very rare to see the
> Wedge tail eagle , I believe it’s on the endangered list
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wedge-tailed_eagle


Oh. The info was added afterwards. I thought millyB added the photo. Are you millyB ?
It’s a shame they are in the endangered list. 
What a beautiful bird. Thank you for showing us.


----------



## Kadee (May 24, 2021)

We live very close to a nice quiet Bay Area ( beach) but my hubby dose not fish .
despite our area being known as one of the best fishing areas in Australia it’s quite volcanic near us , further up the beach about 3 km its pearly white sand


----------



## Kadee (May 24, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Oh. The info was added afterwards. I thought millyB added the photo. Are you millyB ?
> It’s a shame they are in the endangered list.
> What a beautiful bird. Thank you for showing us.


No I’m Kadee I don’t know Milly.


----------



## Keesha (May 24, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> We live very close to a nice quiet Bay Area ( beach) but my hubby dose not fish .
> despite our area being known as one of the best fishing areas in Australia
> A photo of our beach area ..it’s quite volcanic near us , further up the beach about 3 km its pearly white sand


I’d love to see a picture of Australian beaches. A volcanic beach sounds very interesting. Australia sounds like an interesting place to live. How is your leg doing?

My husband loves fishing. He even ice fishes. ( yawn ) lol


----------



## Kadee (May 24, 2021)

@Keesha photos of beach where I live , thanks for the ‘real photos”  you post I love them


I overdone it a bit yesterday so my foots a bit swollen today but I’ll survive


----------



## Keesha (May 24, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> @Keesha photos of beach where I live , thanks for the ‘real photos” View attachment 166460View attachment 166459 you post I love them
> 
> 
> I overdone it a bit yesterday so my foots a bit swollen today but I’ll survive


Wow. That’s really beautiful. It’s actually really interesting what beaches are made from.
We have found some huge boulders that look like come from mine fields. I thought I had a picture but I can’t find it.
Anyway, thanks for sharing. I love seeing pictures where others live. 

PS… wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 24, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Is that what they are called? You know, there are all kinds of them where we live. At first we thought they may have been man made but we asked a local and discovered they are natural. They are like sea water ponds within the ocean . Some of them are brackish - half fresh, half salt and one time we found one that was pure fresh water separated by a sand strip like that going all the way around.
> Maybe when the waves get really big they wash over the sand . I’m not sure. All I know is they are so cool. Here are some photos of them.
> View attachment 166452


I'm cheating in using the term tombolo, as a true tombolo is a bar of sand or shingle joining an island to the mainland, but it's just so reminiscent of a tombolo that's what I went with.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 24, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> @Keesha photos of beach where I live , thanks for the ‘real photos” View attachment 166460View attachment 166459 you post I love them
> 
> 
> I overdone it a bit yesterday so my foots a bit swollen today but I’ll survive


How about swimming, Kadee, can you safely go for a dip so long as you remain fairly close to shore?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 24, 2021)

Keesha. When winter arrives, it looks like you'll have some wonderful places to outdoor skate.


----------



## Keesha (May 24, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm cheating in using the term tombolo, as a true tombolo is a bar of sand or shingle joining an island to the mainland, but it's just so reminiscent of a tombolo that's what I went with.


That’s exactly what most of these are. There are islands not far off the shoreline that are connected by these sand bars. Some of the sandbars are solo though. Lol! It’s FUN stuff either way and I just learned a new word today so thanks.


----------



## Keesha (May 24, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Keesha. When winter arrives, it looks like you'll have some wonderful places to outdoor skate.


I knowwwww and I love skating. Plus it will look beautiful. There’s a perfect place directly in front of us. It looks like I’m getting a new fishing rod. It’s not my favourite sport. My husband still has to hook the worms on for me.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 24, 2021)

Keesha said:


> I knowwwww and I love skating. Plus it will look beautiful. There’s a perfect place directly in front of us. It looks like I’m getting a new fishing rod. It’s not my favourite sport. My husband still has to hook the worms on for me.


He'd be hooking the worms on for me, too! LOL!

I'm starting to think you couldn't have found a more ideal location to call home. You get to enjoy the best of all worlds!


----------



## Keesha (May 24, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> He'd be hooking the worms on for me, too! LOL!
> 
> I'm starting to think you couldn't have found a more ideal location to call home. You get to enjoy the best of all worlds!


Hahaha. 

Couldn’t have found a more perfect place for our family. Everyday I’m pinching myself. 
Pure joy. It doesn’t get any better. I’m beyond grateful.  

Thank you.


----------



## Kadee (May 24, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> How about swimming, Kadee, can you safely go for a dip so long as you remain fairly close to shore?


Yes you can swim there , NOT me tho I can’t swim …it’s a bay so the waters are much calmer than the open seas ( normally ) however we do get a wild wind storm or two a year . Where we live is a peninsular it’s shaped like a boot
I’ll post 
photos latter of one such storm
@Aunt Marg


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 24, 2021)

Such beautiful photos. The eagle is fantastic. What a wing span.


----------



## Kadee (May 24, 2021)

I live I the Maitland side of the Peninsula
So when I mention I’ve been to the city
( Adelaide )for what ever you can see where I travel
It’s a 2 hour drive to get to the city


----------



## Keesha (May 24, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> Yes you can swim there , NOT me tho I can’t swim …it’s a bay so the waters are much calmer than the open seas ( normally ) however we do get a wild wind storm or two a year . Where we live is a peninsular it’s shaped like a boot
> I’ll list photos latter of one such storm
> @Aunt Marg


You don’t swim either. Neither does my man.
Like yourself, we live near a bay of sea water so the wind and waves aren’t too bad however we live on a hill so it’s a bit more windy than on flat ground.

Where you live looks a bit like Italy; boot shaped.


Kadee46 said:


> I live I the Maitland side of the Peninsula
> So when I mention I’ve been to the city
> ( Adelaide )for what ever you can see where I travel
> It’s a 2 hour drive to get to the city
> View attachment 166474


That’s quite a drive to the city you have. Our closest town is about 17 minutes away and our closest city is about 40 minutes away. Things aren’t nearly as convenient but that’s part of appeal. I wouldn’t change it for anything.

How often do you travel to the city?
How long do you have the cast on for?


----------



## Keesha (May 24, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Such beautiful photos. The eagle is fantastic. What a wing span.


Thank you Ruth. A few times this beauty few right above my head but I was fishing at the time. The wing span is incredible. The feet are what I’m most in awe of. There claws are huge.


----------



## Kadee (May 24, 2021)

Keesha said:


> You don’t swim either. Neither does my man.
> Like yourself, we live near a bay of sea water so the wind and waves aren’t too bad however we live on a hill so it’s a bit more windy than on flat ground.
> 
> Where you live looks a bit like Italy; boot shaped.
> ...


I had a fibreglass cast for 2 weeks , then the moon boot for 23 hours a day for 4 weeks 
was able to wean myself off the boot and the crutches / knee scooter about 11 days ago .
@Keesha if I don’t use the elastic tube bandage my lower leg  /ankle and the top of my foot swells , I went to pick up a pair of soft boots I ordered on click and collect 
at a huge shopping centre ( I phoned to find out which entrance was the closest ) 
My foot was pretty swollen after about a 400 mtr walk to shop and back Hubby came  with me but I wanted to try the boot on good foot to make sure it fitted ,so had no choice but to go into shop .
We don’t travel to Adelaide all that often and even less since COVID struck .

Prior to COVID 
We’d come down weekly or fortnightly for dancing but it will be a while before we dance again I don’t wasn’t to push it I’d rather take a bit longer and be sure the bone has mended I’d hate to suffer that pain again .

My physio is extremely pleased with my progress by following his advice and doing the stretching of both my foot muscles and leg as well , cause my hip and knee suffered a bit from swinging the darn 1.5 kg moon boot


----------



## Keesha (May 24, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> I had a fibreglass cast for 2 weeks , then the moon boot for 23 hours a day for 4 weeks
> was able to wean myself off the boot and the crutches / knee scooter about 11 days ago .
> @Keesha if I don’t use the elastic tube bandage my lower leg  /ankle and the top of my foot swells , I went to pick up a pair of soft boots I ordered on click and collect
> at a huge shopping centre ( I phoned to find out which entrance was the closest )
> ...


Oh yes I remember you mentioning the knee scooter.  You’re halfway there. A fibreglass cast for 2 weeks isn’t too bad. Fibreglass. That’s interesting. I’ve never heard of a moonboot. A 400 metre walk is quite a distance for an injured leg.

You were very smart to follow doctors orders with the physiotherapy. I had a rotator cuff injury last October and was told to go to physiotherapy and I didn’t. My injury would have healed much better if I had.

I really hope you can get back to dancing again. I wish everyone could get back to doing things they enjoy with different people. 
People need people. The world needs to smile again.


----------



## Kadee (May 24, 2021)

Here @Keesha they were taken in family room
Im only 5ft 1 tall hubbies 6ft 2 so the moon boot was just under my knee which was not that comfortable to kneel on the scooter ,but it was manageable and took the pressure off my injury  

I like a giggle if we stuff up while dancing we just laugh it off , we are only social dances so I can’t brag 

The dancing we do is called New Vogue and old time waltzes each dance has a set of steps
and are we going to be in big trouble when we eventually get back to dancing cause we have prob forgotten by now how half of them start … and that’s the thing if you know how  they start your OK ..We know about 140 different dances so it can be a brain strain remembering


----------



## Keesha (May 24, 2021)

Well look at that. That’s fibreglass huh? It looks different than the stuff from way back when. Pretty cool boot. Only stating in a technical sense. At one time you’d have to wear a cast for something like 6 to 8 weeks so while the boot isn’t comfortable, I bet it’s more comfortable than wearing a full cast for that long. At least you can scratch an inch in the moot boot. 

I bet you can’t wait to get that thing off for good. It’s probably best that it is winter where you are. Imagine doing this in the summertime? Then again, doing this at any time kind of sucks.


----------



## Kadee (May 24, 2021)

I don’t wear boot anymore Took it off 11 days ago ,after I was told to by orthopaedic surgeon to wean myself off .
Yeah at least I could have a decent shower , and scratch my leg if it got itchy …for some reason my leg skin was very dry / flaky


----------



## Keesha (May 24, 2021)

Well I didn’t see all that you had written. 
Theres quite a height difference. That’s nice for dancing isn’t it? My husband is the exact height that I am. We don’t dance but he did tell me that if i ever wanted to take dance classes, that he’d be ok with that which really surprised me.

You know 140 different dances. The only vogue I know is from Madonna. In fact, I watched her vogue concert at the CNE. It was very entertaining. The dancing was incredible and she actually sings really well while dancing which isn’t easy.

Waltzes are so romantic looking. So classy & elegant looking.


----------



## Keesha (May 24, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> I don’t wear boot anymore Took it off 11 days ago ,after I was told to by orthopaedic surgeon to wean myself off .
> Yeah at least I could have a decent shower , and scratch my leg if it got itchy …for some reason my leg skin was very dry / flaky


It’s off now! Im a bit slow. 
That’s awesome. You must be thrilled to get that off.

It’s not surprising your skin was really dry. The boot prevents air flow. That would drive me nuts. Im glad you are on the mend.

I better get to sleep.


----------



## Keesha (May 24, 2021)

Millyd said:


> What is the dog telling you @Keesha  HURRY UP I’m waiting
> Keep the photos coming
> Love the soaring eagle , we have a very large eagle calked the wedge tail eagle in Aust


Ok! Here is where you mentioned the wedge tail eagle. I missed this part. Then you added the picture afterwards. That’s why I haven’t ever seen one. Your Aust was short for Australia. Ahhh. Check. I’m sometimes a bit slow so have to reread to get it. Lol


----------



## Kadee (May 24, 2021)

That’s NOT ME …..I only have one account
@Keesha


----------



## Jules (May 24, 2021)

Keesha said:


> You don’t swim either. Neither does my man.


Same for me.  Is your husband dyslexic or you @Kadee46?


----------



## Keesha (May 25, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> That’s NOT ME …..I only have one account
> @Keesha


Lol….. yes I know that now. I was talking to milkyB.


Jules said:


> Same for me.  Is your husband dyslexic or you @Kadee46?


No! He just never learned how to swim. He can swim a bit cause I taught him but he just never goes into the water if it’s too deep unless it’s in a boat.


----------



## Keesha (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Kadee (May 25, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Lol….. yes I know that now. I was talking to milkyB.
> 
> No! He just never learned how to swim. He can swim a bit cause I taught him but he just never goes into the water if it’s too deep unless it’s in a boat.




I never had the opportunity to learn to swim , the town where I grew up had one baths

(swimming pool ) the school didn’t have excursions / sports events like my kids / grandkids had
The closest other town with a pool was 300 km away .

I make people laugh if they ask if I go swimming down the beach here , I say no OMG I get a bit nervous if the bath water is above my ankles ( on the rare occasions I have a bath )


----------



## Keesha (May 25, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> I never had the opportunity to learn to swim , the town where I grew up had one baths
> 
> (swimming pool ) the school didn’t have excursions / sports events like my kids / grandkids had
> The closest other town with a pool was 300 km away .
> ...


I’m surprised he never learned to swim especially considering he was born on Canada’s biggest island. He had water all around him. Then again, many people who are born and raised on islands never learned to swim. Possibly due to dangerous sea creatures like sharks, sting rays , jelly fish etc. 

None of the schools I went to had pools but there were public pools to swim at close by. Most of my swimming was outdoor swimming in lakes, ponds and rivers. I did a lot of long distance swimming.

My man gets anxious once the water gets up to his chest. When we kayaking I make sure he’s wearing a safety vest.

My comments to millyB were because I missed her telling me about the eagles in Australia so when she added the picture I didn’t recognize the bird. Now I know why.


----------



## Millyd (May 25, 2021)

I will try to post a few pictures some time, I’m on my way out the door heading for “ the big smoke “ today to visit / assist my much older sister and only close family member in the city of Melbourne . ( 7 hour drive )
She’s got to the stage where she needs to consider aged care accommodation
at 82
(I turned 66 in may) 

River Murray / house boats that are well over 100 years old ( Mildura ) I live walking distance from this beautiful spot


----------



## Millyd (May 25, 2021)

http://www.murrayriver.com.au/ps-melbourne-pv-rothbury-963/
River cruse info


----------



## Pinky (May 25, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> I live I the Maitland side of the Peninsula
> So when I mention I’ve been to the city
> ( Adelaide )for what ever you can see where I travel
> It’s a 2 hour drive to get to the city
> View attachment 166474


Seeing this map and the town names, brings back so many lovely memories of traveling around. My friends live in Ardrossan, but used to live closer to Gawler.


----------



## Keesha (May 25, 2021)

Wow Milly! Will you be my older sister ?
A 7 hour trip to see your sister !
That’s the ultimate in loyalty. She’s very lucky to have you. That’s quite an age difference. 
Are you the youngest in your family?
What a beautiful area you live in. How long have you lived there for ?
We have some some very cool members from Australia here. Have a great trip Milly.


----------



## Keesha (May 25, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Seeing this map and the town names, brings back so many lovely memories of traveling around. My friends live in Ardrossan, but used to live closer to Gawler.


How long did you live in Australia Pinky and what made you decide to live there? Do you have friends or relatives there?
I had a couple of friends go there to live for a while. They loved it.


----------



## Kadee (May 25, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Seeing this map and the town names, brings back so many lovely memories of traveling around. My friends live in Ardrossan, but used to live closer to Gawler.


Rather grey and chilly here today @Pinky it’s 9 am expected to see a bit of sun today 
I will go out the front and take a photo BRB soon


----------



## Kadee (May 25, 2021)

Gloomy looking day in my part of the world today , the Beach is where you can see the pointy looking tree ( Norfolk Island tree ) You can just see a grey roof home right on the beach cliffs next to the NIP


----------



## Keesha (May 25, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> Gloomy looking day in my part of the world today View attachment 166627


The picture doesn’t show up Kadee.


----------



## Kadee (May 25, 2021)

Keesha said:


> The picture doesn’t show up Kadee.


Yep, I’ve changed the photo @Keesha cause the one I posted showed my street name  I’m very cautious about showing streets because of previous experience with a person on here


----------



## Pinky (May 25, 2021)

Keesha said:


> How long did you live in Australia Pinky and what made you decide to live there? Do you have friends or relatives there?
> I had a couple of friends go there to live for a while. They loved it.


7 yrs. @Keesha 
Second marriage (short-lived) .. friends who had a sheep/crop farm, outside of Adelaide.


----------



## Pinky (May 25, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> Gloomy looking day in my part of the world today , the Beach is where you can see the pointy looking tree ( Norfolk Island tree ) You can just see a grey roof home right on the beach cliffs next to the NIP View attachment 166628


You're fortunate to live so near a beach, @Kadee46 
I found the towns and cities to be very clean.


----------



## Keesha (May 25, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> Yep, I’ve changed the photo @Keesha cause the one I posted showed my street name  I’m very cautious about showing streets because of previous experience with a person on here


Yes you need to be very cautious. Good thing you caught it. The area looks very clean. 


Pinky said:


> You're fortunate to live so near a beach, @Kadee46
> I found the towns and cities to be very clean.


Agree. Living near a beach is awesome. 
Love the sound of the waves and that salty sea kelp air.


----------



## Kadee (May 25, 2021)

Pinky said:


> You're fortunate to live so near a beach, @Kadee46
> I found the towns and cities to be very clean.


This area was still a wheat paddock when we bought our block of land in 2005
We thought it was nice and quiet and it was , now it’s full of houses .

Some of the western suburbs  of the CITY  (Adelaide) are more like rubbish dumps  dare I say …without getting banned for life since a certain race moved into the effected suburbs


----------



## Kadee (May 25, 2021)

When I can walk better I’ll go down the white sandy part of the beach and take a few photos 
Ive bought myself some good supportive shoes  ( 2 pairs )brand  called ECCO I’m trying to “break in “


----------



## Pinky (May 25, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> When I can walk better I’ll go down the white sandy part of the beach and take a few photos
> Ive bought myself some good supportive shoes  ( 2 pairs )brand  called ECCO I’m trying to “break in “


I've heard the ECCO shoes are comfortable. I almost bought a pair, but can't seem to wean myself away from Nikes.

Take care of yourself, Kadee 

I'm off to read in bed.


----------



## Keesha (May 25, 2021)

It’s good that you treated yourself to some new supportive shoes. I look forward to seeing your sandy white beach. 
Last week I bought some new runners; some Skechers & Merrells.


----------



## Pinky (May 25, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Yes you need to be very cautious. Good thing you caught it. The area looks very clean.
> 
> Agree. Living near a beach is awesome.
> Love the sound of the waves and that salty sea kelp air.


Keesha, where you moved to, looks like Paradise!


----------



## Kadee (May 25, 2021)

I was told by The Orthopaedic Surgeon and the physio to give a brand a miss  ( sketchers )  IMO they deal with issues regarding back / knee / ankle issues so they have the right to judge ,recommended items for your Heath / pain issues 

Yep they feel good for a day or two till the foam settles then they cause back / knee and ankle issues , I wasn’t told what brand to get but I did my own research I rely on product review for genuine reviews
These have a firmer arch support than the ones I’d never buy again after the ones I bought a couple of years ago only lasted 6 months and cost $140


----------



## Keesha (May 25, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Keesha, where you moved to, looks like Paradise!


It is to us. Oddly enough, there aren’t many people living here. We are told it’s because there’s no work here. Most who show up are seasonal cottagers and right now there’s a lock down so many aren’t allowed to travel here. Some people might not appreciate the slow paced someone desolate lifestyle but it’s perfect for us. It’s much slower paced. 
We aren’t far from the water. It’s right out front. I feel so blessed lately 
Thanks Pinky


----------



## Keesha (May 25, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> I was told by The Orthopaedic Surgeon and the physio to give a brand a miss  ( sketchers )  IMO they deal with issues regarding back / knee / ankle issues so they have the right to judge ,recommended items for your Heath / pain issues
> 
> Yep they feel good for a day or two till the foam settles then they cause back / knee and ankle issues , I wasn’t told what brand to get but I did my own research I rely on product review for genuine reviews
> These have a firmer arch support than the ones I’d never buy again after the ones I bought a couple of years ago only lasted 6 months and cost $140
> View attachment 166649


Those look like really well made shoes. 
You’ve got good taste. Love the ankle boots. 
There are so cute. Most shoes I purchase are around the $130 mark. Good shoes are really important to me since I have back issues. Firm support and a good arch are crucial. Skechers are a bit spongy but lately my feet needed the extra padding. Lol.


----------



## Keesha (May 26, 2021)

More eagle pictures from early this evening. There are two eagles here. A male & female mating pair with a nest close by.


----------



## Keesha (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (May 26, 2021)

The top of the evergreen tree is where their nest is. This is most exciting for us both.
We get to experience a pair of bald eagles who are nesting right down the road from us.
Baby eagles!!!! Note: it’s not a great picture but I wanted to show where their nest is.




And a beautiful sunset to end the day. 
I feel like the luckiest woman ever.
This retirement thing is awesome!!


----------



## Keesha (May 29, 2021)

Chipmunk in tree

Lobster boat

Snowy Owl


I take pictures and share them ‘cause it’s an easier way to communicate than with words. There is no alternative reason.


----------



## Pepper (May 29, 2021)

A snowy owl took up residence in Central Park.
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/snowy-owl-stops-central-park-first-time-1890-180976882/


----------



## Keesha (May 29, 2021)

Pepper said:


> A snowy owl took up residence in Central Park.
> https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/snowy-owl-stops-central-park-first-time-1890-180976882/
> View attachment 167184


Of all the nerve. She created quite the stir too. Drones over head, crows squawking, hawks diving bombing her. Geez!
Whatever happened to ‘what happens in New York stays in New York?’ She probably only wanted to go shopping. 
Beautiful photo of a beautiful bird. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Keesha (May 29, 2021)

We are learning about hummingbirds. On the way to and from shopping we  keep seeing hummingbird feeders stuck on windows and hanging off decks so the other day we decided to put one up.

Not much time had passed before we started getting humming birds. We experimented with the food to see which they liked best. The plain sugar mixed in water was the winning food so we put up two more feeders and have attracted a mating pair. It didn’t look like they were fighting.

Today is the first time I ever heard their call. It’s so cute. Of course they travel so quickly that they literally buzz by.

Today was also the first time I’ve actually seen one sit down for more than 10 seconds at a time.

In this picture the humming bird is well camouflaged by the background trees. This one sits here for hours at a time. We don’t know if it’s claiming this new pink feeder or what it’s doing. I’m wondering if it’s injured or maybe pregnant. We are just keenly interested.

Then it perched itself on the top of these wooden wind chimes


----------



## hawkdon (May 29, 2021)

Neat, it is probably "staking" its territory!!! ENJOY!!!


----------



## Keesha (May 29, 2021)

hawkdon said:


> Neat, it is probably "staking" its territory!!! ENJOY!!!


That’s what my husband said to. I sure hope so. They sure are a fun bird to have around. 
Thank you.


----------



## Kadee (May 29, 2021)

I don’t think I’ve posted this photo on here 
This is on  the very edge of the city of  ( Adelaide )  by our new billions of $$$ new hospital .

Adelaide city centre is a mile square ,it’s boundaries  are North / West / South East terraces 
Where the cars are you can see a brownish building  on the corner that is a hotel on the corner 
of West / north terrace


----------



## Keesha (May 29, 2021)

A mile square city centre is huge. 
Beautiful walking paths there.


----------



## Kadee (May 29, 2021)

Keesha said:


> A mile square city centre is huge.
> Beautiful walking paths there.


Adelaide city is Surrounded by parklands, as well as a river which is kept full by rain fall from the Adelaide hills ,it has a weir so it never runs dry in summer .


----------



## Keesha (May 29, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> Adelaide city is Surrounded by parklands


Nice-e-e-e! That’s my kind of city. 
Do you go for walks there?
Today my husband and I found a new place to walk. It was at a conservation area that had nicely groomed paths along the edge of the bay. The dogs loved it too.


----------



## Kadee (May 29, 2021)

River Torrens in the city …City centre and the back of the Hospital


----------



## Kadee (May 29, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Nice-e-e-e! That’s my kind of city.
> Do you go for walks there?
> Today my husband and I found a new place to walk. It was at a conservation area that had nicely groomed paths along the edge of the bay. The dogs loved it too.


Prior to breaking my leg if we had business to do in-the actual city ( like going to the Apple phone shop ) We’d park out by the hospital and walk up to the City centre and back 
about a 3 km return trip 
however we don’t venture into the city much ..no need got allot of big shopping centres inthe suburbs including Costco / Coles / Woolworths / food land to name a few food shops


----------



## Keesha (May 29, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> Prior to breaking my leg if we had business to do in-the actual city ( like going to the Apple phone shop ) We’d park out by the hospital and walk up to the City centre and back
> about a 3 km return trip
> however we don’t venture into the city much ..no need got allot of big shopping centres inthe suburbs including Costco / Coles / Woolworths / food land to name a few food shops


That’s great. That’s what we do also.
What a beautiful area. I guess if you two dance then you need to keep in shape so why not walk. I bet you can’t wait to walk again. How long will it be before you can start walking any type of distance?
Do you swim? That water sure looks nice.
In another month or so I’ll be swimming for sure and kayaking.


----------



## peppermint (May 29, 2021)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 125277View attachment 125278
> View attachment 125279
> View attachment 125280
> View attachment 125281


So Beautiful...


----------



## Keesha (May 29, 2021)

peppermint said:


> So Beautiful...


Thank you Peppermint!


----------



## peppermint (May 29, 2021)

peppermint said:


> So Beautiful...


----------



## peppermint (May 29, 2021)

I just came back...I'm trying, but I forget sometimes....It is very hard...
So I'm trying...I tried to get back here many times and I just couldn't do it...To many things
were going on....I finally got my head going and remembering this place...
Sorry I left....   I'm looking for my friend....I know she will be here sometime....
Come out come out where ever you are....She knows who I am....
Love everyone.....


----------



## Keesha (May 29, 2021)

So good to have you back peppermint. 
I wondered where you went. Hopefully you will meet up with your friend. 
Love you too. lol


----------



## Keesha (May 30, 2021)

Sunset from last night 

The hummingbird thats been staking this place out is now chasing all the other hummingbirds away. I think it’s claiming ALL the hummingbird feeders as it’s own. 
Cheeky thing.


----------



## Kadee (May 30, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Sunset from last night
> View attachment 167332
> The hummingbird thats been staking this place out is now chasing all the other hummingbirds away. I think it’s claiming ALL the hummingbird feeders as it’s own.
> Cheeky thing.


Stunning @Keesha  I’m pretty sure we don’t have humming birds in Australia
makes me feel warm it’s -1c in parts of Adelaide this morning ( I’m in Adelaide at moment ) 
brrrrr


----------



## RadishRose (May 30, 2021)

peppermint said:


> I just came back...I'm trying, but I forget sometimes....It is very hard...
> So I'm trying...I tried to get back here many times and I just couldn't do it...To many things
> were going on....I finally got my head going and remembering this place...
> Sorry I left....   I'm looking for my friend....I know she will be here sometime....
> ...


good to see you again Peppermint.


----------



## Keesha (May 30, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> Stunning @Keesha  I’m pretty sure we don’t have humming birds in Australia
> makes me feel warm it’s -1c in parts of Adelaide this morning ( I’m in Adelaide at moment )
> brrrrr


Thank you. Sunsets here are surprisingly gorgeous.

We didn’t feed the hummingbirds at our last house since our back deck would get too hot and so would the feeders. Due to that, we didn’t see many hummingbirds except for the ones that came to get the nectar from the flowers. Here there seem to be quite a few of them. They seem to like the veranda. Maybe it offers protection for them.

You have birds we don’t have here either like those big eagles. Lol


----------



## timoc (May 30, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> I don’t think I’ve posted this photo on here
> This is on  the very edge of the city of  ( Adelaide )  by our new billions of $$$ new hospital .
> 
> Adelaide city centre is a mile square ,it’s boundaries  are North / West / South East terraces
> ...


Lovely pictures Kaydee, thank you,  but the top one, isn't it a shame that a pidgeon with acute diarrhea flew down the centre of the road leaving that unsightly line.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 2, 2021)

Today we went for an extended drive since the ban was lifted and took  some lovely walks  to see some new things.


----------



## katlupe (Jun 3, 2021)

Lovely photos, Keesha!


----------



## Keesha (Jun 4, 2021)

katlupe said:


> Lovely photos, Keesha!


Thank you katlupe. I’m glad you enjoyed them. That’s my main purpose for posting them. 





Wild lupine


----------



## Pepper (Jun 4, 2021)

You're living the good life Keesha!


----------



## Keesha (Jun 4, 2021)

Pepper said:


> You're living the good life Keesha!


Thank you Pepper.
Every night before falling asleep, I give thanks for my many blessings. 

Today we are travelling again so took some photos.

Worlds largest fiddle


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 4, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Thank you Pepper.
> Every night before falling asleep, I give thanks for my many blessings.
> 
> Today we are travelling again so took some photos.
> ...


@Keesha do the statues in the 2nd and third photos commemorate a rescue ?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 5, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> @Keesha do the statues in the 2nd and third photos commemorate a rescue ?


Sorry Cinnamon. I should have added this info when I added the photo. The monument tells the heroic story of the sailors on merchant ships carrying equipment and supplies to the Allied forces in Europe during WWII. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 20, 2021)

Native beauty from where we live.
Wild lupines

Wild irises

Picture plants


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 20, 2021)

Lots of beautiful photos, Keesha, thanks for sharing them with us!


----------



## Keesha (Jun 20, 2021)

Granny B. said:


> Lots of beautiful photos, Keesha, thanks for sharing them with us!


Thank you for taking the time to view them.
Much appreciated!


----------



## Kadee (Jun 23, 2021)

Stunning photos @Keesha keep them
coming .
Wish it was wet enough to grow wildflowers like the lupins where I live we , only get drought resistant plain ole daisy like clumping plants called gazanias


----------



## Keesha (Jul 1, 2021)

Thank you Kadee. I was sure I’d written this before but your treasure flowers look stunning. What intense colour patterns on them.

Today we took our girls to the groomer to look ‘most beautiful’ so I took pictures of the area we were in at the time.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Tony Britton (Jul 8, 2021)

Wonderful variety of images. Very nicely composed, as well. Well done!


----------



## Keesha (Jul 11, 2021)

Tony Britton said:


> Wonderful variety of images. Very nicely composed, as well. Well done!


Thank you Tony. It’s much appreciated.

A foggy day but still beautiful.


----------



## dobielvr (Jul 11, 2021)

Keesha, in the 3rd picture, I see a few campers/trailers.

Is that an area where you can camp for awhile?
What a lovely place to settle in for a visit.


----------



## Kadee (Jul 11, 2021)

Your photos are stunning views of the beauty that surrounds you @Keesha


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 12, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> Your photos are stunning views of the beauty that surrounds you


So true

Nicely done, Keesh


----------



## Wren (Jul 12, 2021)

Great photos as usual Kesha, I love the forth one that has captured the bird swooping across the river 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Keesha (Jul 12, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Keesha, in the 3rd picture, I see a few campers/trailers.
> 
> Is that an area where you can camp for awhile?
> What a lovely place to settle in for a visit.


From what I’ve been told, people come from all over to dock at this particular marina. Apparently many people live in their boat for the entire season. Some go out for the day, come back and stay in the marina for the night and in bad weather. Others will use this marina to launch from and visit various parts of the world and then come back just before winter. There’s some serious boaters here who absolutely love the sea. Plus there are many natural marinas in the huge sea water lakes and harbours in the area.

Where we live there are 5 communities of people stretching about 20 kilometres. Approximately 150 people are registered as having some type of lot, cottage or residence here but only 40 people actually live here permanently. Many people have cottages they only visit on the weekends throughout the summer. Some have lots with a camper on them or some type of boat or both. Some people modify lobster boats with a cabin and spend the entire season travelling via the ocean . The other day when we were out boating we came across a few boats that had landed together in a small harbour which was about 6 to 7 meters deep with a small sandy beach to enjoy so they do.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 12, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> Your photos are stunning views of the beauty that surrounds you @Keesha


Thank you very much Kadee. 
Every now and then I have to pinch myself cause I feel like I’m on permanent vacation and it’s awesome.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 12, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> So true
> 
> Nicely done, Keesh


Thank you big bro’


----------



## Keesha (Jul 12, 2021)

Wren said:


> Great photos as usual Kesha, I love the forth one that has captured the bird swooping across the river
> 
> Thanks for sharing


Thanks Wren.
You know, I am so grateful that my guy is as tolerant as he is about my photo taking cause I literally will shout out ‘stop the car’ if we are out and about and I see something I want to take a photo of.

Yesterday we went out to take the girls for a completely different walk so passed this marina which we often do since we live close by. The marina was exceptionally calm and peaceful with a few new boats there so I asked him to stop right on the hill while I tried to get a few good photos but couldn’t quite get one I was happy with. A man even offered that I use the deck off his house for a better view.  People here are ultra friendly.

Anyway after walking our dogs, I saw the boats from a completely different viewpoint and of course my husband stopped the car so I could run across the street to capture this photo. If the photo wasn’t magical enough, right then this grey  heron got up and flew right in front of my picture view
To me, it’s magical.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 13, 2021)

Today the water was calm do we went kayaking. We went to a small island and got out. Two sailboats were parked on the other side. My husband took a picture of me in front of the boat in my kayak but I think I ruined the picture.


----------

